# Had my Thyroid Ultrasound today..



## Rhysluv (Aug 5, 2011)

and of course the tech cant tell you anything and I don't have my next appt until jan.19th.

Back Story.. Clinic Dr. felt nodule and thyroid swelling in Jan. Finally got in with a reg. dr. she ran free t4 and tsh both appear normal. (havent seen dr yet).. she ordered a ultrasound as well...

So the tech viewed the right side and just took notes on the lobe..note no nodules.

She viewed left side and there seemed to be only 1 nodule...she marked it "nodule" and took a few measurements.

You could see grey for my thyroid..and then a black circle with grey inside the black circle.. is that how a normal thyroid nodule
appears? she also did the thing where she turned something on and it flashed like red over the lobe but there wasnt any red around or in the "nodule"

Any advice? I know that is not much to go by....I just hate waiting.sigh


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rhysluv said:


> and of course the tech cant tell you anything and I don't have my next appt until jan.19th.
> 
> Back Story.. Clinic Dr. felt nodule and thyroid swelling in Jan. Finally got in with a reg. dr. she ran free t4 and tsh both appear normal. (havent seen dr yet).. she ordered a ultrasound as well...
> 
> ...


Now.................if you understand all this...................??? LOL!

Color flow imaging 
Color flow Doppler ultrasound produces a color-coded map of Doppler shifts superimposed onto a B-mode ultrasound image (Color Flow Maps). Although color flow imaging uses pulsed wave ultrasound, its processing differs from that used to provide the Doppler sonogram. Color flow imaging may have to produce several thousand color points of flow information for each frame superimposed on the B-mode image. Color flow imaging uses fewer, shorter pulses along each color scan line of the image to give a mean frequency shift and a variance at each small area of measurement. This frequency shift is displayed as a color pixel. The scanner then repeats this for several lines to build up the color image, which is superimposed onto the B-mode image. The transducer elements are switched rapidly between B-mode and color flow imaging to give an impression of a combined simultaneous image. The pulses used for color flow imaging are typically three to four times longer than those for the B-mode image, with a corresponding loss of axial resolution.

Assignment of color to frequency shifts is usually based on direction (for example, red for Doppler shifts towards the ultrasound beam and blue for shifts away from it) and magnitude (different color hues or lighter saturation for higher frequency shifts). The color Doppler image is dependent on general Doppler factors, particularly the need for a good beam/flow angle. Curvilinear and phased array transducers have a radiating pattern of ultrasound beams that can produce complex color flow images, depending on the orientation of the arteries and veins. In practice, the experienced operator alters the scanning approach to obtain good insonation angles so as to achieve unambiguous flow images.

http://www.centrus.com.br/DiplomaFMF/SeriesFMF/doppler/capitulos-html/chapter_01.htm

Best wait and see what the report has to say.


----------



## Rhysluv (Aug 5, 2011)

Ya sounds like I better wait lol thank u


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rhysluv said:


> Ya sounds like I better wait lol thank u


Sitting here laughing!!! ROLF!


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

i would call their office back in a week and ask for a copy of the ultrasound results if they are in.


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

Black and gray may indicate complex nodule; the tech must then use Doppler color flow to indicate if there are blood vessels are present in the nodule


----------

